# Chinese Longsword Ancient Manual



## jackchen (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello, thought you guys might be interested in the reconstruction of an ancient Chinese battlefield sword manual, website at: www.chineselongsword.com

Thanks


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  Maybe you'll take a moment over in the Meet & Greet and tell us a little about yourself?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 12, 2010)

jackchen said:


> Hello, thought you guys might be interested in the reconstruction of an ancient Chinese battlefield sword manual, website at: www.chineselongsword.com
> 
> Thanks


 
That was great, thank you for the link.

You also gave me some insight into the Yang Taijiquan Dao applications with your videos


----------



## lklawson (Aug 13, 2010)

Interesting.  I see some similarities to some of the Jo work I've done in the past as well as some conceptual similarities to Fiore's spear and some of the western Longsword material.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 21, 2010)

Chinese Longsword / Saber Ancient Manual: Complete Demo!!


----------



## oaktree (Nov 21, 2010)

I can see the Japanese influence with the way the foot work is and I can see the additional
 Chinese flavor in it to such as the leg lifting what is interesting is the use of it with one hand rather than using it with 2 hands. Most of the Japanese sword work I have seen is used with two hands as I was taught the top hand pushes down while the other hand is pulling up.
 I would be interested in hearing how widely one hand was used(besides in typical Iaido type quickdraws)
Having been a butcher the knife makes a similar push and pull to allow easier gliding thru flesh.

I welcome corrections on this and admit openly Japanese sword work is not focus.

It was very nice to see the form and hard work involved.


----------



## jackchen (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you =)


----------



## jackchen (Mar 17, 2011)

I discovered a documentary by CCTV on Master Cheng and his ancient manuals!!!!!!!

Please watch the documentary at: 




Jack Chen
www.chineselongsword.com


----------



## death13 (May 9, 2011)

jackchen said:


> I discovered a documentary by CCTV on Master Cheng and his ancient manuals!!!!!!!
> 
> Please watch the documentary at:
> 
> ...



nice...thanks  for&#65279; sharing!&#65279;


----------

